# People who only drive on motorways at Christmas



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

For fucks sake if driving on A roads and motorways scares you then please stay at home for Christmas. 

Had to suffer a drive home on the M25 today where in relatively light traffic all 3 lanes were going at 60mph or less. And then tonight complete tossers on the A3 (3 lane dual) were slowing down to *35*mph to go past speed cameras in a 50 limit - in all 3 lanes.

Still I am assuming they are incompetent - maybe they were just pissed...

arrrrgh


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Probably pissed! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pissed n happy driving at that speed


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Were they mainly men?  ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Had similar issues on the A406, its like sunday drivers for the whole week!!!

On christmas almost had 2 accidents within a couple of miles of each other, both times i was cut off by a lady driver!!!
grrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

On Xmas day it was clear as anything ... 90+ all the way from Brentwood to M1 and v.v. ;D

However, there was a tosser who was in the inside lane with nothing ahead who started to indicate to pull out just as I was about to pass him - prick being funny huh  Kiss my tailpipes goodbye ;D

... and the bloody BMW compact who strayed into the central reservation kicking up loads of stones - and he didn't indicate either ;D

Just for info, I managed to do Brentwood to Shrewsbury in 2 hours :

Moley


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

50% of the problems I encounter on the road would be resolved if women weren't given driving licences.

The other 50% would go if they took away mine.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It was the same for me - on Christmas morning (driving into work :) hardly anything on the roads, best day of the year for traffic. Coming home, on Boxing day evening - nightmare - 3 lanes of cars (Nissan almeras, Toyota Carinas, Montego Estates!) doing 45 mph (I kid you not) up the M11.  :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> 50% of the problems I encounter on the road would be resolved if women weren't given driving licences.


I vote for men not being given a driving license  would leave the roads nice and empty and I could go, go, *go* ;D ;D ;D
(well, I do that anyway : )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> On Xmas day it was clear as anything ... 90+ all the way from Brentwood to M1 Â and v.v. ;D
> 
> However, there was a tosser who was in the inside lane with nothing ahead who started to indicate to pull out just as I was about to pass him - prick being funny huh Â  Â Kiss my tailpipes goodbye Â ;D
> 
> ...


Xmas day driving is fine - few people about- some paranoid about drinking and driving therefore doing 73mph, others in a world of there own.

Did 190 miles Lincoln to Bristol in 2.5 hours, stayed below 92 mph all the way, only had to disengage cruise control a few times, 55 mph thru M42 restrictions that had surprisingly not been lifted for the holidays. Pleasant drive.

If only travelling in this country was that easy all the time.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Did Berkshire to Kensington in 28 minutes this morning - record time!

Stayed under 100 and saw three seperate pig volvo's on the motorway hard shoulder that had pulled people over which made me behave more than i would have done.

Had the hood down on the way back (why i thought when the temp hit 4.0 C and a frost warning appeared but soon warmed up with the aircon on).

Did the journey back in 35 minutes which is fairly standard for a non rush hour journey.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

drove up the A1 on boxing day at [email protected]@@ing 32 miles an hour in the single carriageway bit because of some old [email protected]@t in his precious fiesta & he caused absolute mayhem with people trying to overtake


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

pissed too on this one... those idiots who travel at 80 on M25 hit the speed restriction ozne (on heathrow area) and then brake like hell just before every gantry !! cant they tell most dont evne have cameras on them its not that hard to spot (look at the opposite side of road - they are only one your side if they are on the opposite). even when set to 50 they wont go off till over 70 (well they havnt for me).... i neally rear ended several idiots braking for what looks like no reason.

arrrrhhhh


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Jon - i have driven on that stretch of the m25 for over 3 years now at least twice a week and have not been flashed at once in that area.

My Geodesy does detect something though as it goes on full alert when approaching and going under the gantries.

Are there cameras there? If so, i've never seen them and have never seen them flash at anyone


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

you can see them on the opposite side of the road (I assume they are cameras) they only appear when teh gantry crosses both sides of the motorway.
I have seen one go off before but no idea at what speed , i was told in excess of 90.

Like you i use that stretch and admit to high speeds when its clear and safe to do so, and no flashing ... maybe they are all turned off ....

Its anoying that poeple think they are there and brake hard though!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes there are (some) cameras, yes they do flash and yes I do know someone (but only one) who got a ticket (between A3 and Woking). Have seen maintenance guys on Monday mornings on the hard shoulder at each of the gantries (I assume this is to change the film/check cailbration).

A large proportion of the people I work with commute on this stretch daily. General wisdom is that when no limit is showing the cameras dont go off at speeds below 80, if a limit is showing then +10% plus 2mph applies. Of course you see poeple going much faster than this but I guess its then a game of russian roulette and the more often you drive this stretch the less its worth taking the risk.. imo of course.

L


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ....Â cant they tell most dont evne have cameras on them its not that hard to spot (look at the opposite side of road - they are only one your side if they are on the opposite).


Not necessarily. The cameras are moveable from gantry to gantry and whereas they most likely put them in the same gantry on both sides of the motorway (ease of maintenance etc) this is by no means guaranteed.

Do they work .......... yes they do - saw a truck driver 'flashed' on the opposite carriageway once as he flew past all the other traffic.

As for Christmas drivers .......... drove up to Derby on Christmas day around midday. Was amazed by how many people were on the roads but still lighter traffic than any other day. Did the journey in record time - saw no pig wagons at all. However, the number of central lane 'hoggers' on the M1 doing 60mph with no other traffic in front of them for miles was astonishing ............. and the vast majority were women !!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Christmas/Sunday drivers can't deal with changing lanes on the motorway (at least everyone gets mighty pissed when they're blocking the outside two lanes and I have to gently pass on the inside when it's clear for miles). Or rain. They can't deal with that either.

XMas day was busier than expected. Much prefer the 3am crowd (or absense of).

Rhod


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> However, the number of central lane 'hoggers' on the M1 doing 60mph with no other traffic in front of them for miles was astonishing ............. and the vast majority were women !!


changing lanes? its a bit scary.... :


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> changing lanes? its a bit scary.... :


So how the devil do they get into the central lane in the first place .......... and how on earth do they manage to leave the motorway ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> So how the devil do they get into the central lane in the first place Â .......... and how on earth do they manage to leave the motorway Â ???


they drift into lane 2 without noticing and leave the motorway after slowing down to about 45 before they change lanes, 2 miles before the exit....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

going to heathrow this morning so i'll have a brief chance to look for the cameras on the m25.

Saying that, you can never really push 70+ on the m25, glad they don't have them on the m4 as that is where you can drive and the cameras as very visible


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

going clockwise from the M4 exit onto the 25, there are IIRC 2 or 3 sets of cameras.

But there are a lot more places with lines painted on road, but no camera.

Snooper picks them all up, but in my (limited) experiance (I do the M25 about 2 or 3 times a month), it has only ever detected radar from them when they have been showing a limit (40/50/60), and *seem* to be turned off when there is 'no' limit in place.

No idea what the trigger levels are tho.

Coming back anti clockwise (as far as M4), there are (I think?) 2 cameras?
Might be only 1.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Made Newcastle from High Wycombe on Christmas Eve in 4 hours 15 minutes. Total journey of just over 300 miles.

Had the cruise set to 80 for most of the journey, but then did set off at 6am.

Still doesn't beat my four hours flat door to door some years ago to my then home in South West London.

I was very surprised at the lack of traffic this year.


----------

